# Angry Birds' Mighty Eagle question--Never mind. :(



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Edit:  I tried to remove this, but I am not allowed to remove my own thread, I guess.

(After doing one last bit of research, I found a new source that says that you can re-use the Mighty Eagle if you go back and solve the game in which you used it without using it. Geesh. I could have done that a long time ago.)

I bought the Mighty Eagle once for $.99, thinking that you only have to buy it once, but I am asked if I want to purchase "one Mighty Eagle" at the Apps Store if I click on the circle with the eagle's eye. Anyone have a definitive answer about it? I've looked and looked, but can't really find an answer. I can't imagine anyone wanting to buy the eagle repeatedly. That seems ridiculous. (I thought buying it once sounded pretty dumb, but I did it anyway.)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought the Mighty Eagle just to see what it was all about.  Some people were saying you could only use it once every so often, but I was able to reuse it as often as I wanted.

I'm not that crazy about the Mighty Eagle.  After I got 3 stars on all the Ham 'em Up levels (just by using the normal birds), I went back and tried to get Total Destruction (?) on all the levels using the Mighty Eagle.  I did it on all but levels 3 an 5, and then kind of lost interest.  Maybe someday I'll got back and try it on all the levels of the entire game, but it just doesn't seem that fun to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> I bought the Mighty Eagle just to see what it was all about. Some people were saying you could only use it once every so often, but I was able to reuse it as often as I wanted.
> 
> I'm not that crazy about the Mighty Eagle. After I got 3 stars on all the Ham 'em Up levels (just by using the normal birds), I went back and tried to get Total Destruction (?) on all the levels using the Mighty Eagle. I did it on all but levels 3 an 5, and then kind of lost interest. Maybe someday I'll got back and try it on all the levels of the entire game, but it just doesn't seem that fun to me.


I agree. I don't have much problem getting through each game, and am not sure why I bought it. I'm not sure how to tell which game I used the eagle on, either, so that I can re-use it. Seems like a waste of money, but I love A.B. in general, as well as the seasonal games.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm able to reuse the Eagle an unlimited amount of times with no time constraints, so no worries about whether you've used the Eagle on a certain game or not.

If you reach Total Destruction (100% on the feather meter) using the Eagle, you get a feather on your game (same place as where the 3 stars show).  

What I've found is that in order to do that, you have to leave at least one pig standing (after using all of your birds, otherwise you would've completed that game).  Then you have to destroy ALMOST everything -- pigs, wood, ice, etc. -- with the Eagle.  I think if you've hit around 98% destruction they let you slide, and give you Total Destruction.  (I've left a few pieces of wood standing here and there, and they've let me slide on that.)  It's not all that easy to do (especially when the scene is really spread out), and really not that much fun to try.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am relatively new to Angry Birds.  My son and I love it.  I am still learning as I go.  I am still confused by the Mighty Eagle.  So far we haven't had any reason to purchase it.  It's nice to have a resource for questions here on the Kindle boards.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I am relatively new to Angry Birds. My son and I love it. I am still learning as I go. I am still confused by the Mighty Eagle. So far we haven't had any reason to purchase it. It's nice to have a resource for questions here on the Kindle boards.


I think the purpose for it (other than generating revenue) is that if you get stuck on a certain screen and just can't clear the pigs, you can use the Eagle to do it for you. That way you can unlock the next screen and move on.

For people who just can't get enough of Angry Birds, I guess it could give you something more to shoot for than the 3-star achievements on all the levels. Once you've gotten 3 stars on all the games/levels, you could go back through and try for Total Destruction so you could not only have 3 stars, you could have a feather too.

You really don't need the Mighty Eagle to play the game. I bought it out of curiosity -- I couldn't stand not knowing what it was all about! 

How fun that you and your son are playing together. Have a blast!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, kindlemama!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> I think the purpose for it (other than generating revenue) is that if you get stuck on a certain screen and just can't clear the pigs, you can use the Eagle to do it for you. That way you can unlock the next screen and move on.
> 
> For people who just can't get enough of Angry Birds, I guess it could give you something more to shoot for than the 3-star achievements on all the levels. Once you've gotten 3 stars on all the games/levels, you could go back through and try for Total Destruction so you could not only have 3 stars, you could have a feather too.
> 
> ...


I bought it for fun, too, and have the iTunes receipt that proves that I bought it. Out of curiosity, I've been trying to use it or find where I used it once, but I just keep getting the pop-up asking it I want to buy it for 99 cents. It's a mystery.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

You're welcome!  (Those were just my humble opinions, of course.  Others may totally disagree with me!)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I bought it for fun, too, and have the iTunes receipt that proves that I bought it. Out of curiosity, I've been trying to use it or find where I used it once, but I just keep getting the pop-up asking it I want to buy it for 99 cents. It's a mystery.


That's weird. Like I said, I've used it multiple times (trying for the feather), with no time or usage limit.

Could it be that you bought it for a certain app (like AG Seasonal), and now you're trying to find/use it on the original AG? I bought it on the original AG and don't see it as an option on any of the other apps (Seasonal, or the 2 free HD versions).

This is just an idea ( I've never been prompted to buy another Mighty Eagle, and this is totally unrelated to AG): When I try to purchase an app on my son's iPad that I've already bought on mine, the iPad/App Store lets me go through the motions of buying the app a second time but at the very end, without fail, it tells me that I've already purchased the app, and asks if I want to install it for free on this iPad (or something along those lines). I wonder if you were to say "yes" to buying the Eagle, it would let you go through the motions, but at the end tell you you already bought it and let you have it again. Like I said, I've never been prompted to buy the Eagle after my initial purchase, so I'm not sure this will work.

If you want to make sure you don't have the Eagle on one of your apps (Original or Seasonal -- doesn't look like you can buy it for the free versions), the way you can tell is to open one of the games/levels, and look in the top left-hand corner. If you have the Mighty Eagle, you'll see a circle with an eagle eye in it (next to the circle with the 2 lines that get you back to the menu).

Added: I have the Eagle on the Original version. I just went and played a level on the Seasonal version, and on purpose left some pigs standing; I wasn't asked if I wanted to buy an Eagle. I don't know if buying an Eagle is even optional on the Seasonal app.  I have 3 stars on all the levels, so that could be another reason I wasn't offered the Eagle.


----------

